

World War II Weapon: Monopoly With Real Money - jackfoxy
http://blogs.wsj.com/informedreader/2007/11/19/wwii-pows-perk-monopoly-with-real-money/

======
balding_n_tired
Maps of safe houses? That sounds incredibly irresponsible, fine way to get
operatives killed.

